
Ask HN : What Are the Alternatives to Upwork? - user7878
Recently Upwork announced that it will charge for bid in projects and restricted individual without company email, I would like to know what are the alternatives to Upwork now?
======
DoreenMichele
Google doc with (currently) 101 options:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JfNAbUX_lN9K3MCNHO15...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JfNAbUX_lN9K3MCNHO15GJtJ5qpk7H9Cl3xTBwv2FR8/htmlview)

~~~
kheyanne
Your list is very helpful. Thank you!

------
actionowl
One of the biggest pains of Upwork (until this new thing) was that you have to
bid on a project based solely on the description of the job. There was no way
to ask for aditional details or clarification before placing a bid.

------
AznHisoka
Just to clarify, if you bid on a project, you need to pay? How much exactly?
That sounds like a horrible policy.

~~~
hackermailman
Explained here
[https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/331700](https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/331700)

Basically you need to buy tokens and use them for bidding, probably to cut
down on people who bid for everything. These sites are all terrible anyway and
I prefer collecting bountys for commits.

------
mapster
Upwork is the worst actor in this area. eLance was 10x better in design, fees
and customer service

